# Almost there...



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

After what seems like an eternity, the move to Christchurch is getting ever closer.

Ironing out a few contractual details with the job should be completed in the next few days. 

Initially going on a working holiday visa while I apply for a spousal visa(we got married last week)

Probably going to be living with some relatives in the short-term to give some time to look around for somewhere to live.

I suppose the main questions are, what restrictions might I face with regards to only being on a working holiday visa to begin with? I'm thinking bank accounts etc.

Anything else I should be thinking about?


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations are in order - both for your wedding and your move getting so much closer 

Working holiday visa? I'm not sure. You're probably correct with regards to bank accounts. Mortgages, buying a mobile phone on a plan, rental agreements, getting credit cards and loans etc. could be an issue too. 

May be a good idea to find out if you're covered for health care as you're coming from Dubai and it may not have reciprocal healthcare arrangements with NZ.

I guess you haven't got kids so don't need to worry about them paying international students fees?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

FrancisJames said:


> Congratulations are in order - both for your wedding and your move getting so much closer
> 
> Working holiday visa? I'm not sure. You're probably correct with regards to bank accounts. Mortgages, buying a mobile phone on a plan, rental agreements, getting credit cards and loans etc. could be an issue too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes.

Most of those issues aren't a problem in the short term, I've sorted somewhere to live, already have a mobile phone and will get a company one on top and have a small amount of cash to tide me over.

As long as I can get a bank account I reckon I'll be fine until I get the spousal visa sorted.


----------

